# Sunday Ticket app for Kindle Fire?



## rancidzombie79 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey all. I was given a Kindle Fire for Christmas last year, and doing a google search I see you could watch Sunday Ticket on it last season. I'm all signed up and ready for the season, but I do not see any special app (which I assume I would need to watch). Does anyone know if there will be Sunday Ticket access this season on the Fire?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Did you sign up for Sunday Ticket ($199) or Sunday Ticket Max ($299)? It is my understanding that you have to have ST Max in order to watch the games on a mobile device.
*http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/sports/nfl?footernavtype=-1&lpos=header*


----------



## rancidzombie79 (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, I have Max.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

OK, now go to the link I sent *above*, scroll down about 1/2 way, and on the left side, you'll see a blue box that says "Get the App". Click on it and see what happens. I don't have ST Max, so I can only point you to the page -- what happens after you click, I do not know.

But I don't know if your Fire is supported. *http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2315*. I don't know how accurate this list is. It lists a bunch of iPhones, but not the 4S. Go figure.


----------



## rancidzombie79 (Jul 20, 2010)

That's the first time I've seen the device list and it is not listed. Maybe it's not available this year, I'll have to keep checking. Thanks for the help.


----------



## revolg (Apr 7, 2012)

It works for the iPhone 4s


----------



## frytzz (Sep 9, 2008)

Skip Navigation
Print this page
What mobile devices work with NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX?

NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX is now supported on following mobile devices. Please note: All previous versions of the NFL Sunday Ticket Mobile app should be removed from your mobile device before downloading the newest version:
Apple

iPod touch (iOS v4)
iPhone 3G (iOS v4.1)
iPhone 3G (iOS v4.2.1)
iPhone 3GS (iOS v4.0.1)
iPhone 3GS (iOS v4.0.2)
iPhone 3GS (iOS v4.2.1)
iPhone 3GS (iOS v4.3.1)
iPhone 3GS (iOS v4.3.2)
iPhone 3GS (iOS v4.3.3)
iPhone 4 (iOS v4.1)
iPhone 4 (iOS v4.2.1)
iPhone 4 (iOS v4.2.6)
iPhone 4 (iOS v4.2.8)
iPhone 4 (iOS v4.3)
iPhone 4 (iOS v4.3.3)

Apple Tablet

 iPad (iOS v3.2 or higher)

Android

HTC MyTouch (OS 1.6)
HTC MyTouch(OS 2.2.1)
T-Mobile G1 (OS 1.6)
Samsung Transform (OS 2.1)
Samsung Captivate (OS 2.1)
Samsung Epic 4G (OS 2.1)
Samsung Fascinate (OS 2.1)
HTC Eris (OS 2.1)
Moto Droid (OS 2.1)
Moto Droid (OS 2.2.1)
HTC Evo (OS 2.1)
HTC Evo (OS 2.3.3)
Motorola Droid 2 (OS 2.2)
HTC Incredible (OS 2.2)
Samsung Galaxy S 4G (OS 2.2.1)
Motorola Droid X (OS 2.2.1)
Motorola Droid X (OS 2.3.3)
HTC Thunderbolt (OS 2.2.1)
Kyocera Echo (OS 2.2.1)
LG Ally (OS 2.2.1)
HTC Incredible 2 (OS 2.2.1)
Motorola Atrix (OS 2.2.2)
LG Revolution (OS 2.2.2)

Android Tablet

Samsung Galaxy (OS 3.1)
Motorola Xoom (OS 3.1)
acer ICONIA TAB (OS 3.1)
ASUS Eee Pad Transformer (OS 3.1)
Toshiba Thrive (OS 3.1)


----------



## AccidenT (Jun 9, 2007)

If you have an officially supported android device AND it's rooted AND your kindle fire is rooted, you might be able to:
1. Install the app on the supported device
2. Back it up using titanium backup
3. copy it to the fire and restore it there using titanium backup. 

I'll try tonight and let you know if it works.


----------

